# Just initiated!!



## dew_time (Jun 20, 2013)

I did it, I am now a Mason!! I went through my initiation and then was able to sit in line and watch as another brother went through his. It was an awesome experience!! 

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## Ratchet (Jun 20, 2013)

Congrats Bro. Doug & welcome to the fraternity !!!!


----------



## dew_time (Jun 20, 2013)

Ratchet said:


> Congrats Bro. Doug & welcome to the fraternity !!!!



Thank you Brother Richard!! It was a great feeling to be welcomed to the lodge as Mr. Jewell and departed from the lodge as Brother Jewell.

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## El Dud3rino (Jun 20, 2013)

Congrats! Now you have taken steps into something much larger then ever anticipated. I am conferring my 2nd degree on the 26th of June. I have been researching all kinds of stuff on Masonry. Listening to podcast about the craft, following several blogs, and reading books. This is going to be an amazing adventure. It is so crazy how all these elements have been in my life for so long.  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BigBill777 (Jun 21, 2013)

Congratulation. I am still FC. One more month for me.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Chryss_O (Jun 22, 2013)

Congratulations Brother!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 22, 2013)

Congratulations to you!


----------



## JKC84 (Jun 22, 2013)

Congrats Brother and welcome to the Fraternity!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## vdone8 (Jun 22, 2013)

Congrats bro


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## j_gimpy (Jun 22, 2013)

Congratulations, Brother!! 



Entered Apprentice Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## dawg65779 (Jun 22, 2013)

Congratulations, I hope you have many years to come 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 24, 2013)

Congratulations brother! I myself am going for my FC in four more short days. Feels like just yesterday I was being initiated. Have fun but pay attention to your instructors. This next month will fly by for you. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time (Jun 24, 2013)

BrianMcMLG said:


> Congratulations brother! I myself am going for my FC in four more short days. Feels like just yesterday I was being initiated. Have fun but pay attention to your instructors. This next month will fly by for you.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Thank you brother. My lodge has gone dark for the summer so I am not really sure when I will be advancing to FC. On the bright side... it gives me more time to study my work 

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## TomPM317IN (Jun 24, 2013)

Congrats Brother! I will impart some advice that I was given the night I took my E.A. Degree. You get out of Freemasonry what you put into it. I hope you enjoy your F.C. when the time comes. 


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M. Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## matthew77434 (Jun 24, 2013)

I also went through my initiation the feeling of this brotherhood is unexplainable over come with joy


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 25, 2013)

We go dark for July and August, so no MM for me until September.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time (Jun 25, 2013)

BrianMcMLG said:


> We go dark for July and August, so no MM for me until September.
> 
> Freemason Connect
> 
> ...


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 25, 2013)

dew_time said:


> BrianMcMLG said:
> 
> 
> > We go dark for July and August, so no MM for me until September.
> ...


----------



## ThanatosTA (Jun 25, 2013)

Sweet, Graz! If you enjoyed the initiation, just wait, they get better with each degree! The only thing I can add to what everyone else has said for the new EA's and FC's is to pay attention to what is said around you when you go through the other degrees. It really does help out when you start your work.

Good luck to all of you and enjoy the journey!


----------



## chris87gibbs (Jun 25, 2013)

I cant get anyone to return my calls. Was suppose to have a meeting to see what I needed to do but i was stood up.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ThanatosTA (Jun 25, 2013)

Chris87gibbs, find a few lodges close to you and show up an hour or so before their stated meetings.  That gives you a chance to talk to the members of the lodge, and for them to get to know you.  If you don't get that "warm and fuzzy feeling" at the first lodge you visit, head to the next lodge on your list.  When you find one that feels like home, ask them for a petition.  That's what I was told to do, and I'm glad I did.

-Scott


----------



## crono782 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah man. I know it seems convenient and all, but do yourself a favor and skip the phone, email, Facebook or whatever and go find these men face to face. It's often quicker and ultimately more gratifying. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time (Jun 25, 2013)

BrianMcMLG said:


> dew_time said:
> 
> 
> > Same here. I kept glancing at my phone every few minutes to see if maybe I had missed thier phone call. Then it finally came. Im a bit nervous about the EA exam, as I am not the best with public speaking, but I am glad to have found a good Lodge with a great group of guys that will help me get over that fear.
> ...


----------



## dew_time (Jun 25, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Yeah man. I know it seems convenient and all, but do yourself a favor and skip the phone, email, Facebook or whatever and go find these men face to face. It's often quicker and ultimately more gratifying.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



100% agree!

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## lsu4life4ever (Jun 25, 2013)

Congrats brother. 


Humble Lodge No. 979 
Initiated on June 4th, 2013. 
Geaux Tigers! 
So Mote It Be!


----------



## chris87gibbs (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks guys im going to go ahead and do that. Appreciate the help.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roy Vance (Jul 4, 2013)

I kinda feel sorry for those of you whose lodges go dark for the summer. The only time I've seen my lodge go dark was when New Year's Day fell on the same day as the stated meeting, and of course, during Christmas, and we usually have some sort of open or public (family) function then.


----------



## barofdeath (Jul 6, 2013)

I've only been able to attent 2 stated meetings and participate in an mm degree before my lodge went dark. I've been doing some work on lodge sponsored events though to keep in touch with my brothers. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## j_gimpy (Jul 6, 2013)

Roy Vance said:


> I kinda feel sorry for those of you whose lodges go dark for the summer.



Yeah. It's not ideal, but I've made up for it by visiting other Lodges that don't. 




Entered Apprentice Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------

